# Identificar un Varistor (VDR)



## Javierrincon (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola. 
Disculpen el tipo de pregunta. Pero como es que se identifica un Varistor. (El valor o la capacidad del varistor.) y como se la diferencia entre un varistor y una capacitor ceramico al verlos montado en una placa. 
Tengo el siguiente varistor o capacitor en la mano. es de color naranja y lo que tiene impreso es lo siguiente: SCK creo no se distingue muy bien las letras. y debajo tiene los siguientes numeros: 055
Gracias por todo.


----------



## Mushito (Jul 14, 2006)

busca en google de la siguiente manera:
SCK055 datasheet


----------

